# Newer Toro Loncin powered, maximum RPM.



## dcinma (Dec 13, 2017)

Anyone know what these should run at for full throttle, no load RPM?
I have a 8/24 Power Max OE with the 252 cc Loncin motor. I put my cheap tach. on it and it runs at about 3200 rpm. I found a service manual online that APPEARDS to be for my motor, the manual said Loncin 252 cc snowblower engine and it has a max speed setting of 3650 rpm + or - 100rpm.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

3,200 is too low to blow snow. Tecumseh run at 3,450-3,600. You could easily run it at 3,600, some run the Chinese OHV engines at 4,200 however if the manual says 3,600, run it at that.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

I agree. 3600 has always been the baseline.


----------



## dcinma (Dec 13, 2017)

JJG723 said:


> I agree. 3600 has always been the baseline.


That's what I thought. Either I got one that's mis-adjusted, my tach is off, or they do it for warranty purposes.


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

The experienced folk here often say most new ones are almost always set low. My new one was set low too.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

I suppose they're instructed to err on the side of caution... also a new engine can pick up a little speed once it runs for a while and loosens up a tad.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> I suppose they're instructed to err on the side of caution... also a new engine can pick up a little speed once it runs for a while and loosens up a tad.


I've thought the same.
With my recent acquisition of a 928 Toro specifies 3300, my tach showed 3200, I upped it to 3350 for now.
I run all my other OHV blowers in the 37 to 3800 range.


----------



## dcinma (Dec 13, 2017)

Your probably right.
I searched the net for a while and couldn't find much info on my engine, but did find a Toro SM for a 265cc and 302 cc engine that appears to be a Loncin and that manual states setting the high speed to 3200-3400 rpm.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

dcinma said:


> 265cc and 302 cc engine that appears to be a Loncin and that manual states setting the high speed to 3200-3400 rpm.


I could be wrong but I feel their reasoning here is those 2 run with a longer stroke, 60mm vs the 57mm on the 252cc


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Look at the torque curve if you can find it on the Loncin website. Then go by real world experience. After using it for a bit , if you feel the extra speed will make the machine perform better then go for it.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Not 100% sure, but aren't Predator Engines made by Loncin? If so, you can run a Predator 212cc engine at 3,600 RPM all day long. Predator 212cc engine comes stock with 0.028 jet which I found to be too lean for really cold weather, so I upgraded the main jet to 0.032 and run 3,600 RPM with zero issues going on three seasons.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Freezn said:


> Not 100% sure, but aren't Predator Engines made by Loncin? If so, you can run a Predator 212cc engine at 3,600 RPM all day long. Predator 212cc engine comes stock with 0.028 jet which I found to be too lean for really cold weather, so I upgraded the main jet to 0.032 and run 3,600 RPM with zero issues going on three seasons.


Yes, many people on here are running their Preditor 212cc over 3600 RPM Some as fast as 4100RPM. IIRC..... I have been running mine at 3900 RPM. This engine is popular im Go Cart circles and they run them faster with some mods to the fly wheel and connecting rods. The .028 jet is for summer use. Opening up for winter use is needed or the engine will surge. As far as correleating the Preditor to the Loncin used on the Toro, I will leave that to those with more experience with both engines.


----------



## dcinma (Dec 13, 2017)

After exhaustedly searching the internet I can't find the specs on my exact engine but did for similar Loncins.
It appears the say to set maximum rpm between 3200-3400 and maximum torque is around 3300 rpm.
Mine is around 3200 so I just might bump it up to 3300.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Bottom line is to try it on some heavy wet snow and see how it performs. See where it has the best power and does not bog down as much. That is your sweet spot. Faster RPM means more throwing distance. It also means faster snow removal which means your can be more efficient. You can buy one of those cheap tachs(wraps wire around spark wire) so you can monitor how much it boggs down and get some real time feed back. I would bet up to 3600 RPM you are safe as far as not blowing the engine. Use Synthetic oil and you should be fine.


----------



## dcinma (Dec 13, 2017)

I have one of those tachometers that I got for my old machine and I just finished installing on this machine. From previous experience it's cool to be able to monitor engine rpm during operation.


----------

